# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Labskin, lab-grown, full thickness human skin model for testing the impact of cosmetic and skin care products on the microbiome, Integumen PLC, Sand Hutton, York, North York

## Airicist

Developer - Integumen PLC

labskin.co.uk

youtube.com/channel/UCsV9927vOXqtX6pjwKFQ5MA

facebook.com/LabskinUK

twitter.com/labskin

linkedin.com/company/labskin-uk

----------


## Airicist

Article "Integumen says two major cosmetics companies have signed up for LabskinAI services"
The cosmetics companies will have their products analysed by the LabskinAI platform.

by John Harrington
October 7, 2019

Article "Integumen says two major cosmetics companies have signed up for LabskinAI services"
The cosmetics companies will have their products analysed by the LabskinAI platform.

by John Harrington
October 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Labskin AI platform

Oct 25, 2019

----------

